# Cage furniture/hutch ideas



## EdwardForDaWeen (Dec 12, 2012)

Hey guys! I recently made a thread about making things out of recycled materials....
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f14/making-things-out-recycled-reused-waste-materials-72003/

So, I decided to make a rabbit cage from a piece of reclaimed furniture that I got from the thrift store. Here's the cabinet that I'll be using...












I know it's small (my parents kept nagging me about not to get a large one -.-), but my rabbit is free-raged anyways. 

My Ideas: I really want to incorporate "windows" by cutting rectangles and using chicken wire. Also add another floor. Possible a ramp. 

These were some of the furniture cages I thought were really cool (And wish were this size )






As you can see, he cut squares out of the doors, and applied chicken wires to them; and a ramp. 






This one has pexi glass windows... and a lift-able ramp in the middle. 

So does anyone have any ideas I could do with this cabinet? I really appreciate it.


----------



## LakeCondo (Dec 12, 2012)

How about putting what's meant to be the back, down on the floor? Then put holes & chicken wire "everywhere" except on 1 of what had been the doors. Then it can become a ramp for the rabbit to jump up in & then out. You'd need to fasten something on it to make it less slippery.


----------

